

Samsung Is Like A Race Car Driver In The Dark On A Winding Mountain - jerryhuang100
http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-as-the-leader-2014-2

======
halalfood
I think that their release schedule of products is terrible. Releasing
products in June is, in my opinion, not the best time of year.

------
agnuku
Samsung will have an innovative blockbuster Gear 3 later this year...they just
need Apple to release the iWatch for reference.

